# Post Pictures Of All Your Ferrets Here I'll Start....!



## greyhounder (Jul 30, 2009)

:smilewinkgrinlease Post Them!!
xxxx


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Damien 666 and ambrose, two biting kits im fostering.










Foster girl with three of my kits










connor, one of my hybrids










chelsea a hybrid










Roma










coby










Got loads mor, bet you wish you hadnt asked now lol


----------



## greyhounder (Jul 30, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Damien 666 and ambrose, two biting kits im fostering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omgoodness! 
they are luvly!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

There are more in photobucket if you click the link in my sig, i need to add more of the ferrets though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is my little boy the day I brought him home:


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

stunning, but he needs a friend lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Well if you can find me a Kit around the same age within 50 miles of me, then go for it lol!

I have replied about my situation in the other thread...


----------

